# Time to upgrade?



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

Our theater has a Panasonic PTAX-100U projector, 2006 vintage. It is a great projector, very bright with good detail. It is 720p, however. Around 600 to 700 hours on the lamp.
How much of an upgrade can be expected by going to the latest Epson 5030UBE? Or, should I wait for a real upgrade and get a 4K projector in a year or two when the prices come down to earth?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That would be a fairly big improvement particularly contrast ratio. The blacks will be substantially better and so would the image quality because of going to 1080p.
Im skeptical that prices will be at an affordable range even in 3 or 4 years for a 4K projector.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> That would be a fairly big improvement particularly contrast ratio. The blacks will be substantially better and so would the image quality because of going to 1080p.
> Im skeptical that prices will be at an affordable range even in 3 or 4 years for a 4K projector.


On our 155" screen, 1080p should be quite a bit better than 720p. Might wait another year, seems like prices are trending down a bit.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I would suggest this and you will be very happy for the next 5 years, http://store.sony.com/full-hd-home-...ll-tv-home-theater-projectors?_t=pfm=category


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i really think this 4K talk is way way premature... just like how all the tv manufacturers were trying to sell the 3D hype. That has faded so fast... now the TV people have to sell TVs with apps. and I am not sure how they get away with charging what they do when a little ROKU can do the same thing. pretty sad.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

fschris said:


> I would suggest this and you will be very happy for the next 5 years, http://store.sony.com/full-hd-home-...ll-tv-home-theater-projectors?_t=pfm=category


A little more than I want to spend. But Projector Central has chosen the Sony VPL-H40WES as the Editor's Choice for 2014. And it is $2499.


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

fschris said:


> i really think this 4K talk is way way premature... just like how all the tv manufacturers were trying to sell the 3D hype. That has faded so fast... now the TV people have to sell TVs with apps. and I am not sure how they get away with charging what they do when a little ROKU can do the same thing. pretty sad.


I agree...and 3D is pretty much dead.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I saw that review as well. It looks pretty awesome.


----------

